# EL Wire now in Fry's Electronics!!!



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm looking at online but it doesn't say if the power source has a "flashing" option. I'm looking at a project where that feature is key.

It also seems to suggest that you pay $22 for 15 feet and don't get a power supply.


----------



## cjthadj420 (Dec 19, 2012)

Fry's carries kits as well as just raw wire, and all of the battery packs fry's carries have strobe settings. The 9v pack in particular, has a jog wheel specifically for strobe, so the speed can go as slow or as fast as you would like.


----------

